# pcmcia driver for dell xps



## punkinseed (Jan 16, 2011)

I am trying to find the driver I need for my pcmcia port so I can save to the pcmcia card. I have a pfaff 7570 sewing machine that embroiders and it uses the pcmcia card. My old Dell XPS is running XP with Service pack #3. The ServiceTag #61SCZ51 and the pcmcia has a label - Dell LBL P/N:Y1526 AOO and - Model NoP09L . I have gone to the Dell site and tried to find the drivers using the "service tag" search, there is no options to choose from. When I go to the Device Manager in my computer it shows a card but can not identify the make, or read it. When I bring up computer Window Explore and click on the Z: drive it reads - "An error occurred while reconnecting Z to \\HP00118501D8B9\memory_card. Microsoft Windows Network: The network location cannot be reached. For information about network troubleshooting see Windows Help. The connection has not been restored."
There are 2 different cards I use #1card is, Centennial Technologies Inc PCMCIA SRAM Recharge Card #SR512-15-10191-01 #2 card is,Pfaff Creative Card no numbers. I am able to have the card in my sewing machine and the machine program on the Dell 5000 with the cable connecting the 2, I can transfer the information to the card. The problem is, there is no program for anything newer then window98 and I would like more memory for designs that my xps has. The design programs are XP or newer and work on the xps machine. If I could save data to the card in the XPS and then put the card in the sewing machine that would be the perfect fix. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Normally the PCMCIA controller driver is part of windows XP.

Is what you are looking for are the drivers for the cards themselves or the PCMCIA controller?


----------



## punkinseed (Jan 16, 2011)

I did not realize there needed to be drivers for the cards themselves. I thought I only needed the driver for the PCMCIA controller, so maybe the problem is the cards and not the controller. How do I get the drivers for the cards? I have searched on line and I come up with nothing. Are my cards to old?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

They offer drivers here -> Centennial Technologies, Inc. PCMCIA SRAM Cards Driver by SmartM

PLEASE be aware I know nada about that site and anything you download should be very carefully scanned for malware.

good luck


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

For the Pfaff card, read here - starts in 2004 and goes to 2006 -some interesting stuff.

Google Translate


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

CCT said:


> They offer drivers here -> Centennial Technologies, Inc. PCMCIA SRAM Cards Driver by SmartM
> 
> PLEASE be aware I know nada about that site and anything you download should be very carefully scanned for malware.
> 
> good luck


The above site links you to Driver Detective download.
I would not recommend this site.

@punkinseed

What errors do you have in the Device Manager without the card is inserted?
If no errors show up then please do this with the card inserted

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (yellow !)>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each card you insert.

Bill


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

punkinseed , sorry about the 'bad' link.

Was the only place I found and was rushing.



Edit: further to my grovelling, I did find this write-up which may work with XP.-> Windows 2000/XP/Server 2003/Vista Solutions for PCMCIA SRAM and Linear Flash PC Cards, Synchrotech

During the manual install, select PCMCIA and flash memory devices.


----------

